# Any Of You Ladies Go Without The Dh?



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

How many of you go without the hubby?

I kinda want to go to the Outbackers Rally in the Northwest this spring, but not sure if DH can go, so I was thinking about going by myself with my boys (6 and 2).

However, the only thing I've towed is a horse trailer, so I'm very inexperienced!!

What are your feelings on this? Should I consider going on my own or not? I'm assuming some Outbackers could help me out once I get there, right?

Or, am I crazy to even consider it on my own?? shy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Capri,

I hope you all can attend, but if not... Get the Outback down here, and we will get you situated!







(And when you get home, you can amaze your DH with your new found backing skills!







)

Maybe you can work out a caravan with CamperAndy, if you feel the need?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> How many of you go without the hubby?
> 
> I kinda wanted to go to the Outbackers Rally in the Northwest this spring, but not sure if DH can go, so I was thinking about going by myself with my boys (6 and 2).
> 
> ...


Hi Capri,
My husband is an OTR truck driver. I always tow our trailer and set up. Then he meets me on Saturday morning when he gets in off the road. Sometimes the dear man doesn't even see our house for weeks because I went camping on Thursday or Friday night. Somethimes a friend and I leave work on Thursday and go camping with my trailer. 
It is a little scary in the beginning but you get the hang of it. 
Just take your time, remember there is no need to be in a hurry. I'm sure someone will help you back it up if you are having trouble when you get there.
Take it out to a parking lot and practice with it and to get the feel for it, drive it around the neighborhod a few times. 
I had more trouble with the pop-up then I did with the 28 ft tt we just traded in. I have not towed the 31 RQS yet as we just got it.
Let me know how it goes.

Linda


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

You can do it, Sexy!!







(This is what I'm telling myself too







)

I'm learning right now to do all the hook-up myself so that we can go to Northern Cal this summer. DH will be with us part of the time, but will have to fly back for work. Since it takes us 13 hours to get up there, it makes more sense for me and the boys to stay and to pay the $59 each way for him to fly on Southwest. He will drive up with me and then fly back, fly up one other weekend and back and then fly up for a week and drive back with us. But I don't plan to stay in one place that whole time (probably start at Humbolt Redwoods SP, then head over to Burney Falls before we end up at Lake Almanor), so I need to learn all the logistics. Next weekend when we go I will drive (and DH will ride shotgun) and practice my backing. It is a little scary







, but I think it will be worth it to learn. It will save so much time and hard-working DH will really be able to enjoy his time off with us instead of having to spend half of it in transit and set-up. In fact this is the only way to make this trip work for us. We are even teaching very conscientious 8yo ds to give backing instructions on the radio. I plan to take my time and go slowly.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think DW would probably try it. Also, the towing probably won't be nearly as bad for you since you have pulled a trailer before. Looks like these guys would help you get set up once you're there (if you needed help).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're here to help you if you need it. Last spring chetlenox had a broken foot and his wife pulled the trailer over. We all jumped in and helped them get everything situated...in the dark









Bottom line...you get there and we'll do what ever is needed to get things in order. Might cost ya a beer or two.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Beer I got, Oregon!!!

No problem there!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My mother full time rv'ed for over 17 years. the first four years she traveled alone!

There are always friendly people to help you out at campgrounds


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You go Capri









Make the rally, you know you will have plenty of help if you need it. If you are considering it, that tells me you could handle it

John


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Sexy,
Even when you get the hang of it, it is best for you to act like you have no clue. That way you can sit and have a cold one, while everyone else does the work.







I think that is what my sister tries to do.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sexy
You can do it
All you have to do is think positive about it
And have a good time









Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> How many of you go without the hubby?
> 
> I kinda want to go to the Outbackers Rally in the Northwest this spring, but not sure if DH can go, so I was thinking about going by myself with my boys (6 and 2).
> 
> ...


If you can tow a horse trailer, you can tow your Outback.







Same principles, just a little longer trailer. Basic rule of thumb for towing any trailer - don't do anything too fast. That includes towing down the road, stopping (giving yourself plenty of space between you and the vehicle ahead of you helps a lot with preventing panic stops), going around corners, etc. Since you have towed a horse trailer you already know to make wide turns on corners too.

Since I don't have a DH, I do everything including hooking up, towing, backing in, setting up by myself all the time. If I'm camping with my parents and/or sisters' family they help out some, but I have no problem doing it by myself. With a little practice you'll do just fine.

FWIW, it's really a very good idea for every woman to know how to handle your trailer, even if your DH usually does everything. That way you're prepared in case of any unexpected emergencies like illness or injury







for your DH.

My vote is GO FOR IT!  I'm sure you'll have plenty of help when you get to the rally if you need it.

Deb


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the pep talk everyone. Even my DH is starting to get on board with the Spring Rally, so maybe he'll get the time off and be able to come too!









Of course, now that I (or we) might be going, I've been doing research on where this PNW Outbackers rally is going to be held, the Deschutes River Valley campground?! Whoa! Dry camping?! I'm afraid...very afraid.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> How many of you go without the hubby?
> 
> I kinda want to go to the Outbackers Rally in the Northwest this spring, but not sure if DH can go, so I was thinking about going by myself with my boys (6 and 2).
> 
> ...


My husand on 12 years does not camp. Just myself and my 9 year old son.
I have been doing it all on my own since my son was 18 months old, started out in a tent , pop-up hybrid to our new 21RS Outback. From Ky to Fla and around the states for a total of 70 nights in 2005. You go for it girl.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Thanks for the pep talk everyone. Even my DH is starting to get on board with the Spring Rally, so maybe he'll get the time off and be able to come too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on...that SWEET Outback is perfect for "dry" camping...but from what I can see, this is not "dry" camping as the sites just don't have sewer.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pep talk everyone.Â Even my DH is starting to get on board with the Spring Rally, so maybe he'll get the time off and be able to come too!
> ...


For some reason, I was under the impression that the ring that the Outbackers have reserved has no water or electric either?







I sure hope I'm wrong about that!
















Update: Ummm, no I guess I'm not wrong about that. No hookups - aye, aye, aye!





















Here's Doug's post about the facilities: Doug's post about PNW Outbacker's spring rally campsites


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We are in the tent section so there are NO hook ups but that is half the fun. The trailers are made to make it 3 days and 2 nights without too much stress. Just have to be careful with the lights and no 20 minutes showers in the morning to wash away a hang over.

If you want to caravan I will do my best to help out. I have requested PTO so I am good to go but may be short 2 of my 3 children as they are involved in high school sports.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Update: Ummm, no I guess I'm not wrong about that. No hookups - aye, aye, aye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I was wrong on that one







It's still no problem as it's only 2 nights (Fri/Sat) and there is a toilet next to our site that can be used during the day to avoid filling up the black tank. I have a 100' long hose and a "cheater" that we can use to add water to your tank if needed. If you run low on power, we'll have plenty of ways to charge your battery (solar and generators). Just bring beer and everything will work itself out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Capri,

You are right, it is dry camping. But this will be the easiest dry camping you will ever do. As Jim and Andy say, we will be well equipped with generators. etc. Also, there is a single water source at the entrance to our area. With all the hoses we will have on site, I'm sure we will be able to reach everyone.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Capri,

You go ahead and hitch up the outback and go that rally. Towing is not a MAN thing.....though I have not gotten up the nerve to put my DW behind the wheel of MY beloved F150....yet.

My cousin tows her 28BH Aruba ALL the time......but her DH couldn't drive his way out of a wet paper bag, so if she wants to go camping, she's got no choice







(ok let me stop being bad)









Just take your time and everything will fall into place. I have seen first hand how the Outbackers stick together and help each other. At the Mid-Atlantic rally last year, our Outback was on it's maiden voyage....I got all kinds of help and tips.

Love these Outbackers!!!

Sidewinder


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Go For It!!!

MaeJae
...one of my favorite quotes...

"Whether you think you can or,
think you can't...
you are right."
Henry Ford


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Sexy Mama! You can do it!







I drove our 31RLS half the way back from Indiana last week! DH even fell asleep for a bit while I drove! (Although he'll never admit it! haha







) Now I realize backing it in and stuff will be a bit more challenging ( shy







), but I plan on learning.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You can do it. My wife tows ours all the time. The hardest parts are refueling and any backing so practice at home before you leave. If my wife is driving when we need fuel we just look for an easy access as she's not comfortable with tight turns and backing around fuel pumps.







There are a lot of stations that don't have easy access for RVs so you have to plan ahead. I rarely get below 1/4 tank so I don't have to worry about running out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> You can do it. My wife tows ours all the time. The hardest parts are refueling and any backing so practice at home before you leave. If my wife is driving when we need fuel we just look for an easy access as she's not comfortable with tight turns and backing around fuel pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is not a parking lot that scares me but I still look for truck stops for fuel for the ease. Agreed , not to let it get below 1/4, this gives you more options and time to find a truck stop. Also for the fact that all of a sudden you get stuck in a 5 mile traffic jam, you will not run out.

John


----------

